# Looking for female email buddies



## underhere (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi, I'm a stay at home mom who would like to have a social life, but I'm not very good at it. Any other women who could email? Since I have kids, I don't want to IM or text all day. Maybe we could encourage each other.


----------

